# Can't Import CR2 files to LR Classic CC



## Harper (Oct 25, 2018)

The apps for my Adobe subscription are all up-to-date.  I can open the Canon CR2 file just fine in Photoshop (release19.1.6).

But in LR, when I select the CR2 files to import, firstly they show "Preview unavailable.  Check file".
Secondly, when I select the files and try importing them, it tells me "File cannot be opened by Lightroom".
I'm running LR 2015.6 release which is the most recent I can get through Creative Cloud.  I'm using Camera Raw 9.6.
I'm new to shooting RAW and frankly because of the problems, I'm seriously thinking it's not worth it.
Oh, BTW, I'm using a Canon T7i.  It's been out since early 2017 so that shouldn't be an issue.
It's a P*I*T*A to have to run all my CR2 files through the Adobe Converter.  Surely I'm doing something wrong?

Can anyone help?   Txs!


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 25, 2018)

You're surprised that images from a 2017 camera can't be read by a copy of Lightroom from 2015?
You need to update your Lightroom to Lightroom Classic CC using the CC app, not checking for updates with Lightroom.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 25, 2018)

Why can you only get LR 2015.6?  I thought that if you were on subscription you could update to LR Classic CC last year.  Currently LR is version 8. Canon recently had updates as well.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2018)

Your camera was not supported until LRCC2015.10.    The Latest version of Lightroom Is Lightroom Classic 8.0.   It should be available as an update if you are running the Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager.   Since you have Photoshop CC 19.x you should also be able to install Lightroom Classic 8.0.   Can you post a screen shot of the Adobe Creative Cloud App Manage Apps Section and also report the version of Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager.  It should be v4.7.0.400


----------



## Zenon (Oct 25, 2018)

PS is version 20 right now. Camera RAW is 11.


----------

